# Union Strata binding size ThirtyTwo boots



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeah, they seem too big imo (except that ankle strap looks maxed-out like that) but you could ride them that way. Given the choice I’d downsize though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

They look fine.


----------



## mantvisss (Mar 1, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> Yeah, they seem too big imo (except that ankle strap looks maxed-out like that) but you could ride them that way. Given the choice I’d downsize though.


The ankle strap has a lot of adjustment still, I'm having a big debate with myself, because I'd have to return them and wait for the next year's sale to get an M size Strata, would be a 2022 model though. I know that i will be riding these bindings for a long time (my Ride EX's are 5 years old and still going) so I want them to be the best fit they can be.


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> They look fine.


Look fine to me too. In fact, I would argue you have a bigger “problem” with the binding to board sizing. Not that it’s a problem either, but IMO I would downsize more for that reason than the boot to binding “issue”. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mantvisss (Mar 1, 2021)

pabstbluribbin said:


> Look fine to me too. In fact, I would argue you have a bigger “problem” with the binding to board sizing. Not that it’s a problem either, but IMO I would downsize more for that reason than the boot to binding “issue”. Hope that makes sense.


I think i get where you're going, they overhang a little like 1cm past the snowboard on the toes, do you think M size bindings would still fit my boots?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mantvisss said:


> I think i get where you're going, they overhang a little like 1cm past the snowboard on the toes, do you think M size bindings would still fit my boots?


The issue with smaller bindings is that it might mis-align or you would need to adjust the heel cup to get the midline of your foot stacked over the midline of the board. Your current large bindings look good. The side to side slight slop is not much of any issue...imho


----------



## pabstbluribbin (Nov 26, 2019)

Only way to really know is order the M as well and compare. If you have 14 days, you should be able to get them before then so you can return the pair that do not fit as well. Their website says 10.5 and up for the Large but boots can vary to some extent between brands so your ThirtyTwos may be just fine in M.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

the base plate for Strata Large is significantly bigger than the medium which will have overhang for most boards with 26 cm waist width or under.


----------



## mantvisss (Mar 1, 2021)

SushiLover said:


> the base plate for Strata Large is significantly bigger than the medium which will have overhang for most boards with 26 cm waist width or under.


My Capita DOA 154 has a waist of 25cm, is it a noticeable issue that the binding overhangs a bit?


----------



## mantvisss (Mar 1, 2021)

I wonder if @Nivek would give an opinion, seems like he has a lot of experience with different kinds of gear.
This year there are no more M size Union bindings in my shop, so I'd be buying the 2022 models if this is too large, but the shop carries Nitro and Rome bindings, with which I am not very familiar, what would be a Strata equivalent in those brands?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mantvisss said:


> My Capita DOA 154 has a waist of 25cm, is it a noticeable issue that the binding overhangs a bit?


You do not want a binding that is too wide for your board.

It's also a much better option to use a medium if your boots will fit in that binding size. 
I should probably be using some burton small bindings, but that makes trading boards etc next to impossible so I use medium bindings. That and I didn't think I needed smalls so I just bought mediums and realize that I could have sized down.

But I'm looking for WW in the 25.5-26 range for most of my new boards so it's a non issue for me.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> You do not want a binding that is too wide for your board.
> 
> It's also a much better option to use a medium if your boots will fit in that binding size.
> I should probably be using some burton small bindings, but that makes trading boards etc next to impossible so I use medium bindings. That and I didn't think I needed smalls so I just bought mediums and realize that I could have sized down.
> ...


What's your boot size again?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

supern00b said:


> What's your boot size again?


I'm an 8. Could go small or medium in burton. If i rode smaller boards I'd have gone for the smalls. 
I'm 160-170 lbs so the WW isn't an issue for medium bindings.


----------



## mantvisss (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for their opinions, I think I'm going to send out the L bindings for return tomorrow and upgrade my bindings next year. The plan is to get M size Union Stratas on sale and incase they would occur to be too small L should still be available, judging from this year's sale. And the 2022 Strata colourways are actually nicer so win win hah. If I don't forget about this thread I will update about the fit in a year when i get my M size Stratas. Thanks for the help guys, keep on shredding!


----------

